# !! !! !! !! NICKY !! !! !! !!



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]WeyHey[/fly]

Heya hun

Dont want to spoil ur news for u but had to come on and do this.

               

TOLD YOU I KNEW THAT CALL WUD HAVE BEEN!!!!!!!

Had to share my excitment sumwhere,but i wil let u tell everyone wen u get back.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*WOO HOO!!!!!*​


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

WOOHOO Nicky !!!!!!!!!!!

       

       

       ​


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

Great news nicki       its all go now  luv gail


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Whats the news?? Help, Im being dumb!!!!!    

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

No Kate your not dumb!!I was thinking the same,I have an idea but dont wanna make a (usual) fool of myself!!

Kelly x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I dont know the news either, but what the hell....whooo hoooo​
           
          
          
          ​
Right now Ive danced my ass off for ya Nicky, what is the news ​


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh Weebs you are funny! I think I can guess what it is so:

[fly]Yeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaa Nicky![/fly]


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

@ u lot!  

Sorry it's taken me till now to get on and update but my mum came round with pressies from their holidays 

Well as some of you may of guessed we have been matched!!! 

I called the clinic re the missed msg on Friday and the nurse was in theatre so left my works number and she called me back to tell me they have us matched   She did ask when day 1 would be (I normally have no idea as I'm irregular) But said well I'm on day 3 today, She said ohh good! I'm seeing the lady tomorrow and will then get your (she either said pack or plan  ) out in the post 

I think I txt you and told you pack Kelly/Ceri but the more I think about it the more I think it could of been plan?  Which sounds right?    I was so nervous on the phone to her I forgot as soon as I got off the phone 
Yeah Kelly I Know can't blame the drugs  

Nicky x x x <One happy bunny who can't wait to get started


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Aww Nicky thats great!!!!

All systems go now then   

            

Kelly x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya Nicky 

It will be ur treatment plan,soo exciting wen u recieve them seems so real with dates in ur hand and theres no stopping u then.I think u will start on cd21   

GOODLUCK
Love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

endometriosislass said:


> I think u will start on cd21


OMG I hope so Hunny  

Thanks Hun 

x x x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Woooooooooohoooooooooooo Nicky!

 
 
    

​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

So very pleased for you honey!! The light at the end of the tunnel is getting lighter and brighter now hun! Nearly there           

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not long to go!!!!  ^reiki


----------

